# Chicago Re Labeling Companies



## eggrolled (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, I currently have printed American Apparel Shirts with the American Apparel tags still on them. I will be receiving my satin printed Tags sometime next week. Does anyone know a contact in the Chicagoland area that provides a relabeling-retagging service?

Any information on pricing and contact # is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

check out PFI Fashions in Genoa City, WI.

Jody is the owner, but we have dealt with her a few times and she's kind of a space cadet. Nice, but NEVER calls back when our order is ready.

They do nice work, though.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Take a look.

Seamstress wanted - Chicago area preferable but not necessity in Category-Specific Boards in eBay Forums


----------

